# Dry-Aged Prime Rib Roast & Steaks + Illustrations & Comments from Multiple SMF Members



## mr t 59874 (Mar 6, 2016)

*Dry-Aged Prime Rib Roast and Steaks + Illustrations & Comments from Multiple SMF Members*​The following is a compilation of individual dry aged beef projects involving a few forum members. Used throughout the entire process were several aging techniques and cooking procedures. This was to be the first journey for some, closely monitored by those with more experience. The objective of the project was to attempt to replicate dry-aged beef roasts and steaks prepared by those who do it professionally that can only be purchased at the highest of the high-end steakhouses, or specialty retailers.                                                                                                    

The intent of this thread was not only to teach, but to also enlighten and encourage those who may have had an interest in dry-aging. 

The aging of beef is normally thought of as the storage time, in days or weeks, from slaughter until processing.  Processing is breaking down the carcass into retail cuts. Beef aging is a biochemical process which breaks down the meat’s connective tissues making it tenderer. This takes place after the slaughter when the lack of oxygen initially triggers rigor mortis, or the hardening of soft muscle tissue.

It is only at this stage that the enzymatic aging starts, which is roughly 4 to 10 days when the meat tissue s turn soft again. However, such a period of time can vary depending upon sex, breed, and age of the animal at the time of slaughter. To further intensify the flavor, the beef can be aged for many additional days/weeks provided it is handled properly.

Beef aging comes in two methods – Dry aging or wet aging.

*Dry-Aged Beef*

For dry-aging, whole sides of beef or primal cuts are hung in open air at a temperature just above freezing and left to age for several weeks. Not only are the enzymes working on the muscle tissues during this time, but also the meat is slowly dehydrating. This concentrates the meat and changes the texture and flavor.

The benefit of this process is very tender meat with an intense flavor. The downside is that you lose quite a bit of the meat due to moisture loss, which decreases the yield and increases the cost per pound. In addition, the surface of the meat usually needs to be trimmed away before the beef is portioned and sold, resulting in further loss of volume.

*Wet-Aged Beef*

Wet-aging is a relatively recent technique that developed along with advances in plastics and refrigeration. In this process, cuts of beef are vacuum-sealed in plastic and shipped to the market. The aging takes place in the 4-10 days between slaughter and sale while the meat is in transit.

*Which is Better?*

Honestly, it's a matter of preference. The biggest difference between the two kinds of meat is in the flavor. Dry-aged beef can be described as having a roasted, nutty flavor, while wet-aged beef can taste slightly metallic and lacks the same depth of flavor.

Unless the beef is specifically labeled as dry-aged, the meat you buy in the store has almost definitely been wet-aged. Most of us have come to associate the flavor of beef with wet-aged meat, to the point that dry-aged beef might not taste as palatable anymore.

You should definitely try some dry-aged beef if you have the opportunity, you may find the split from the ordinary, delightful. It costs a lot more and is harder to find, but it's worth knowing that there are other options out there.

*  Cooking Options:*

Whole roast in oven

Salt crusted in oven

Steaks cut and baked in an oven

Whole roast on grill, indirect heat followed by sear (reversed sear)

Steaks on grill indirect heat followed by sear (reversed sear)

Steaks on grill direct sear

Sous Vide steaks or roast

*Searing:*

Broiler

Grill

Pan, with or without torch

*Note from Mr. T:*   It was truly a pleasure working with everyone who took a part in this project. For the first timers, it takes courage and determination to watch an expensive cut of meat wither into something never seen before, good job.

It is my wish that this combined thread will encourage other adventurist to give dry-aging a try.

The illustrations used here represent four diverse ways to age a prime rib roast, cold room, full-size kitchen refrigerator, mini-refrigerator, and a commercial reach-in cooler. Each produced exceptional results. 

Mr. T





AK1
Today at 7:52 am

Original message sent by *ak1*  on 2/23/16 at 2:53am





> This was an experiment in dry aging beef at home, to see if one could accomplish a proper dry aged piece of meat without the exorbitant expense of buying dry aged beef. Looking at cost, my original roast was bought for $5.99 lb and cost close to 40 bucks. So after trimming I'm around 17 bucks per pound as well. If I had bought this I'd be at least 30 bucks per pound.
> 
> I had a nice 7+ pound standing rib roast for this experiment.
> 
> ...







Chef JimmyJ
Today at 12:54 am

Well I did not get to participate in this project but the information and lessons learned are of great value. Between this and other posts, it looks like everybody did a great job and learned a lot. WELL DONE EVERYONE!...JJ





DaveOmak
 

Great tutorial.....  Thank you Tom....

It was a good project...  Introducing folks to a premium beef product...  

I first had dry aged beef in Baja South, (Dec. 1977) in an open air meat market...  beef hung from the ceiling...  no refrigeration...  all the locals ate it...  it wasn't aged for more than a week or so, who knows how long, but the flavor was intense... it was case hardened and moist inside...

The experience was worth it and I hope folks take away how easy it is and the difference in flavors is worth the time...

Save the trimmings for use in soup or stock... It has the same flavor...  The meat looks awesome...

Great job taking the plunge...  it can be a difficult thing to do with a $30-$60 hunk of perfectly good prime rib...

When you think the meat is rotten, it's perfect...   the bacteria has broken down the fiber so everything melts in your mouth... the flavors have concentrated to the point you will think you have gone to heaven (or the other place) and can now understand why all the $30-$50 / pound hoopla....   There is a year, at least, waiting list at the restaurants that serve this stuff...






dls1
Feb 27, 2016 at 3:41 pm

Pulled mine today at the 30 day mark. After removing the bone and trimming, I ended up with an Angus rib roast weighing 4.23 lbs. Cut it into 3 steaks, 2 at 1.5" thick and 1 at 2" thick. Decided to cook the 2" steak sous vide at 130F and started it about an hour ago. I'll go for 4 hours then rest briefly followed by a quick sear. A full report with more to come later.













IMG-20160227-00208.jpg



__ dls1
__ Feb 27, 2016






After a 30 day aging process, I trimmed, cooked, and served a portion of a beef rib roast. Notes that I took along the way, as well as 3 photos, follows. Unfortunately, I got caught up in the heat of the moment and forgot to take a photo of the finished product.

*Dry Aged Beef Project – Jan. 2016*

*1.*  Subject - 1 each 7.83 lbs. Black Angus beef rib roast, bone removed and tied back on.

*2.*  1/29/2016 – The roast was place in the refrigerator on a rack in a pan. The refrigerator temperature and humidity stabilized at 35°F and 56%, respectively.

*3.*  2/17/2016 - the roast has reduced in weight from 7.83 lbs. to 6.81 lbs., a loss of 13.0%.

*4.*  2/24/2016 - the roast has reduced in weight from 7.83 lbs. to 6.54 lbs., a loss of 16.5%.

*5.*  2/27/2016 - the roast has reduced in weight from 7.83 lbs. to 6.43 lbs., a loss of 17.9%.

The roast, with the bone removed, pre-trimmed, weighed 4.36 lbs., a loss of 44.3%.
The deboned roast, trimmed, weighed 4.23 lbs., for a total weight loss of 46.0%.
The roast was cut into 3 steaks, 1 @ 2” and 2 @ 1 ½” each. With final trimming, the combined weight of the 3 steaks was 4.02 lbs., for a total loss of 48.4%.
The 2” steak weighed 1 ½ lbs. and the two 1 ½” steaks each weighed 1 ¼ lbs.
*6.*  *Notes:*

The bone, with minor attached meat, weighed 1.54 lbs., and the trimmed scraps weighed 1.34 lbs. Adding the combined weight of the bone and the scraps, 2.88 lbs., to the finished weight of the roast prior to cooking, 4.02 lbs., yields 6.90 lbs. Thus, one would conclude that the 0.93 lbs. weight difference between that weight and the original weight of the roast, 7.83 lbs., can be attributed solely to the dry ageing process. In short, it appears that the dry aging process alone was responsible for nearly 12% of the total weight loss.    
The refrigerator temperature remained fairly stable throughout the aging process with fluctuations between 34°F and 39°F. The humidity was more volatile and fluctuated between 24% and 60%. A small pan with water was added to the refrigerator, but it had no apparent effect.
On 2/29/2016, the 2” steak was selected for preparation for two individuals. The two 1 ½” steaks were wrapped and frozen. The steak was cooked sous vide at 130°F for 4 hours. After resting under foil for 15 minutes, the steak was seared in a very hot grill pan for 1 minute per side. It was then cut into ½” slices and seasoned with sea salt and freshly ground black pepper. The primary side dishes the steak was served with were baby asparagus with shallot/anchovy/garlic vinaigrette, and sautéed cremini mushrooms. For beverage, a 2005 La Spinetta Barolo (Piedmont) was selected.
*Conclusion*  – An exceptional meal on all fronts with a outstanding star and perfectly matched supporting cast.
*Changes I would make in the future*  – Probably none.
Untrimmed roast













Lyons-20160227-00202.jpg



__ dls1
__ Feb 29, 2016






Trimmed roast













Lyons-20160227-00205.jpg



__ dls1
__ Feb 29, 2016






Roast cut into 3 steaks













Lyons-20160227-00207.jpg



__ dls1
__ Feb 29, 2016












hdbrs
Jan 1, 2016 at 9:28 am













20151111_170132.jpg



__ hdbrs
__ Jan 1, 2016
__ 4






Here is a picture of my setup with that top sirloin hanging













20160102_215048.jpg



__ hdbrs
__ Jan 3, 2016


















20160102_215310.jpg



__ hdbrs
__ Jan 2, 2016




















20160102_215310.jpg



__ hdbrs
__ Jan 2, 2016






Well, here it is













20160117_130807.jpg



__ hdbrs
__ Jan 18, 2016






15 days in, it's looking good I guess













20160124_213441.jpg



__ hdbrs
__ Jan 24, 2016






22 days in.  Has a unique smell going on, nothing rotten or rancid. Like a powerful meaty smell or something













20160201_133333.jpg



__ hdbrs
__ Feb 1, 2016






30 days in, nothing really different to report on. Earthy smell, hard crust. I don't see anything that has me worried about bad rancid rot.













20160218_084448.jpg



__ hdbrs
__ Feb 29, 2016






 Here is the meat after 47 days in the fridge. It weighed about 15.1 lbs going in and 13.2 after aging. I messed up by not weighing after trimming.













20160218_085520.jpg



__ hdbrs
__ Feb 29, 2016





  

Here are steaks sliced but not trimmed













20160218_092318.jpg



__ hdbrs
__ Feb 29, 2016





  

Here are the steaks after trimming the hard stuff off.













20160218_092336.jpg



__ hdbrs
__ Feb 29, 2016






 I shoulda weighed the trimmings but I would have to guess at 1 to 1.5 lbs

 













20160218_100153.jpg



__ hdbrs
__ Feb 29, 2016






I cooked one of the smaller steaks before I left for camp. I cooked sous vide for an hr to 131 then gave a quick sear on the grill and sprinkled some finishing salt on afterwards. I did salt and pepper before vac sealing and putting in the sous vide.













20160218_115157.jpg



__ hdbrs
__ Feb 29, 2016


















20160218_114827.jpg



__ hdbrs
__ Feb 29, 2016






*Conclusion: *It def tasted different and even my gf enjoyed it. I did the same thing at camp and got no complaints from anyone. I may have over seasoned  a tad for my liking and under seared a tad for others but the steaks were very good for sure. Only thing that has me baffled a bit is I brought a leftover and a half home and nuked it for a quick supper and it was so much more tender than the actual day I cooked it. Like cut it with your fork tender. I don't know why but it was really good reheated and that was weird. All in all it was a good experiment and I will be doing again. This time though I'll be cooking it at home where it will be a little easier to prepare.







Mr T 59874

For us, unlike the typically cooked Prime Rib which we may have two or three times a year, a dry-aged Prime Rib is reserved to be enjoyed on very special occasions which may be once every year or two.

*Meat:*  10.56 LBS. Ribeye Roast Bone In, wet aged 5 weeks

*Servings:*  10

*Prep Time:*  45 days, dry aging  

*Cook time:*  5.5 hours

*Cost:*  $84.16

The intent in preparing this prime rib was to present a memorable meal for our friends. Mission was accomplished as all four agreed it was the best steak they had ever had. What more could a cook want to hear? The following was the process.













000_0320.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 15, 2016






10.56 Lb. Prime Rib bone in. Previously wet aged five weeks.













000_0323.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 15, 2016






View of marbling.













000_0324.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 15, 2016






To properly improve the quality of a cut of meat by aging, it should contain substantial marbling. This means that there is fat evenly distributed throughout the meat.

Only the highest grades have this kind of marbling and make aging worthwhile.













000_0326.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 15, 2016






Placed in cooler.













000_0344.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 15, 2016






Roast after 45 days of dry aging. The slight amount of mold as seen is normal.













000_0345.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 15, 2016






The meat slicer used to remove the dried areas, worked very well.













000_0346.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 15, 2016






5 Lb. 4 oz. roast after trimming. Total loss from purchase weight, 50%.













000_0347.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 15, 2016






Three 20 oz. steaks cut 1 3/4 - 2 inch thick. Five steaks were cut, two went into freezer for later use.













000_0348.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 15, 2016






Salt and peppered then vac sealed with two slabs of Alder smoked, made from scratch butter.













000_0349.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 15, 2016






Steaks submerged into pot of 130° water.













000_0350.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 15, 2016






Pot placed into Cookshack Amerique set at 140°. Water dropped to 125°, within 1 hour it had reached 130°. The AQ temp was then lowered to 130°. The steaks were then held at 131° for an additional four hours.













000_0352.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 15, 2016






Steaks after a total of 5 hours in modified sous-vide.













000_0353.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 15, 2016






Applying a Super Sear in smoking hot skillet containing butter and oil.













000_0356.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 15, 2016






After searing, Hickory smoke was applied using a handheld smoker. This was done just prior to halving and service.













000_0358.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 15, 2016






*Appetizer:*  Alder smoked, baby shrimp cocktail.

*Entree:*  Halved medium rare steak plated and accompanied with wedge salad, mini loaf of homemade bread, made from scratch Alder smoked and garlic infused butter, 40 year old French Beaujolais wine, crispy skin baked potato and asparagus.

The wine was some that my daughter and I made in 1975 for the Bicentennial celebration.

*Dessert: *Carrot cake.

*Conclusion: *They say a picture is worth a thousand words, I would start with, superb.

*Total cost of meat after trimming:*   $17.00 per pound or $10.62 per 10 oz. serving.

*Simple, Cocktail Sauce recipe*  – Half cup ketchup, minced horseradish to taste, couple dashes of Worchester sauce, dash of fish sauce, hot sauce to taste and a pinch of                                                          Kosher salt.

*Related threads:*   "Ugly Duckling" Dry Aged - Salt Crusted - Prime Rib Roast - Q/View

                               Smoked Butter - From Scratch Q/view

Tom






WaterinHoleBrew
Today at 8:57 am

Hey all, so this was my first go at dry aged beef. I started my dry age Prime Rib on January 9th. Weight was 6 lbs. 8 oz.













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 6, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 6, 2016






Had an issue with the fridge I was using & had to relocate the PR to another fridge at around the 2 week mark. So snapped a couple pics.













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 6, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 6, 2016






So, originally was going to do the cook on Valentine's Weekend or shortly there after but things just kept coming up & had to keep delaying the cook. Finally, yesterday (the 56 day mark) was the day & was able to get the cook done. Pulled out of fridge & weighed. Weight prior to trimming was 4 lbs. 8 oz. So lost exactly 2 lbs, but that included the bones. Thinking I should have weighed the trimmings only separate from the bones, will do that next time.













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 6, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 6, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 6, 2016






Pic after the trimming was all complete.













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 6, 2016






So, we ended up with three very nice steaks.













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 6, 2016






Kept the seasoning simple as to not over power the meat, really wanted the taste to stand out. So, just tossed on a dash of garlic powder & a bit of white pepper. Decided to do a reverse sear on them, so fired up the GMG at 150* with apple pellets & let them soak up some TBS for an hour. Then tossed them on the Weber Kettle to finish them off with some KBB. IT varied just a bit between all the steaks, but they were all in the 134-136* range. Here they are resting for a few minutes while we plate the rest of the dinner.













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 6, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 6, 2016






Here's the plated shot with the steak along with a baked red potato with sour cream, a kale & broccoli salad my better half made with ranch dressing & also some asparagus !














image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 6, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 6, 2016






So, my thought is we will definitely be doing this again. The taste is unlike any steak we have had. My wife, kids & I certainly enjoyed the steak. This was a fun project to learn & thinking I need to get another roast started soon. Thanks for all the help along the way guys, it is certainly appreciated.

 

Thanks Tom, it was for sure a heck of a project & the finished product made one hell of a tasty steak. We all sure enjoyed it ! I really need to get another going soon as I think we may have spoiled ourselves a bit... That being said, I just can't get over the taste of the meat after the dry age. My son asked me this morning if there was any more left ?

Justin

SmokinAl
OTBS & Premier member






  
  

After talking to Mr. T about dry ageing a ribeye. He convinced me I could do it in my fridge. I always thought you needed a temp & humidity controlled place to dry age.

He said I could do it in my fridge set at 35-36 degrees, as long as the fridge had a built in fan to circulate the air. I have a spare fridge on the patio that I used. It very seldom gets opened so it seemed like I could keep the temp in range without a problem. Ribeyes were sort of on sale at $8.47 per pound. So I picked up a bone in, untrimmed 4 bone roast. It weighed 9 lb. 11 1/2 oz. Here it is.













3-8-16 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Apr 18, 2016






The bones weren't cut off & tied back on & none of the fat had been trimmed.













3-8-16 2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Apr 18, 2016






All I did was pat it dry & into the fridge.













3-8-16 3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Apr 18, 2016






It took a couple of days to get the fridge set at the right temp. I had a Maverick in there so I didn't have to keep looking inside.

Tom said to put the meat probe in a glass of water & that would give the approx temp of the meat.













3-8-16 4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Apr 18, 2016






Here it is after 1 week.                                                                                                                2 weeks













3-8-16 1 wk.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Apr 18, 2016


















3-8-16 2 wk.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Apr 18, 2016






In the 3rd week the batteries in the Mav gave out, so I just took it out of the fridge.

The fridge temp was always cycling between 34 & 37, and the water was always 35-36.

So I felt pretty confident that it would stay that way without constant monitoring. 

                                             3 weeks                                                                                           4 weeks













3-8-16 3 wk.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Apr 18, 2016


















3-8-16 4 wk.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Apr 18, 2016






                                                 5 weeks













3-8-16 5 wk.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Apr 18, 2016






Then after 40 days, here it is. You can see it is only 7 lbs. 12 1/2 oz. It lost almost 2 pounds.













3-8-16 5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Apr 18, 2016






After trimming it up, I ended up with six 1 1/2 in. thick steaks.













3-8-16 6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Apr 18, 2016






They each cost about $13. Can't wait to try one.













3-8-16 7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Apr 18, 2016






So out of a 9 lb. 11 1/2 oz roast. I ended up with 3 lb 3 3/4 oz of steaks. So each steak is a little over 1/2 lb.

It's hard to see in the photo, but the meat is a deep rich red color.













3-8-16 8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Apr 18, 2016






I vac packed 5 of them & left one out for dinner.













3-8-16 9.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Apr 18, 2016






No seasoning on this guy, just S&P













3-8-16 10.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Apr 18, 2016






Into the kettle with lump & a chunk of red oak.













3-8-16 11.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Apr 18, 2016






Sorry no pics of the steak on the grill, because I just forgot, it was cooking fast & I didn't want to screw up now.

All done with a little butter on top.













3-8-16 12.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Apr 18, 2016






Served with a wedge of iceberg lettuce with Blue cheese dressing, and some garlic red potatoes.













3-8-16 13.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Apr 18, 2016






It ended up med/rare. We like rare, so I let it get away from me.













3-8-16 14.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Apr 18, 2016






I had no idea what to expect as far as flavor goes. I've never had a dry aged steak before.

I was very surprised at the wonderful beef flavor & the tenderness of the meat. 

Hopefully next time I can get it a little more on the rare side.

I would definitely do this again, but only when ribeyes are on sale, so these will be for special occasions only.

Next year around the holidays when they go on sale, I will buy a whole 7 bone roast. 

Also I think I will let it age for 45 days.

Thanks for looking!

Al

12/20/16

THREAD STARTER  








atomicsmoke





  
  

Finally found the time, space and budget for aging beef.

AAA prime rib cap off, almost 13lbs.













IMG_20161220_200356.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Dec 20, 2016


















IMG_20161220_200449.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Dec 20, 2016






1/3 way in (15 days).













_20170105_211622.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 5, 2017


















_20170105_211645.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 5, 2017






28 days in. I had to cut a rib off...Long story not worth the ink.













_20170117_165535.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 17, 2017


















_20170117_165608.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 17, 2017


















_20170117_165552.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 17, 2017


















_20170117_165619.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 17, 2017


















IMG_20170117_163726.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 17, 2017


















IMG_20170117_163731.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 17, 2017


















IMG_20170117_164558.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 17, 2017






The fresh cut steak has a very subdued nice smell. Hard to describe...Best comparison I can come up with: the olfactory equivalent of umami. After tasting it: that was a great steak. A lot of the moisture gone, it felt like I could just sear and eat almost raw. While the flavour is more intense I don't detect a jump to the "next level".

I assume it has to do with "all the good stuff happens after day 30'.

After 47 days












IMG_20170206_163155.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 6, 2017


















IMG_20170206_163209.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 6, 2017


















IMG_20170206_163216.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 6, 2017


















IMG_20170206_163225.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 6, 2017






Meat has separated above the bone...The rib rack pulls right off












IMG_20170206_163449.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 6, 2017


















IMG_20170206_163453.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 6, 2017






There is a little unpleasant smell between the rib rack and the roast. I guess there wasn't too much air circulation in that area after that crack opened.

After trimming












IMG_20170206_170002.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 6, 2017


















IMG_20170206_170009.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 6, 2017


















IMG_20170206_170028.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 6, 2017






Steaks,













IMG_20170206_170301.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 6, 2017






Perfect for Valentine's day












IMG_20170206_170353.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 6, 2017






I normally cook my steaks a little bit more than this












_20170209_183042.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 9, 2017






But for dry aged I can go with rarer












IMG_20170209_180856.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 9, 2017






I grilled one of these aged steaks along with a tenderloin steak. The flavour delta is unbelievable. I know tenderloin is not a flavourful cut, but eating it next to the 45 days rib made it taste like....tasteless.

Dry aged beef is really a treat.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 6, 2016)

Gotta love aged beef!


----------



## ak1 (Mar 6, 2016)

It was a great learning experience, and definitely something I will do on a regular basis.


----------



## b-one (Mar 6, 2016)

Nice job everyone!  Not sure I would have the space or patience to do this but great to see!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 6, 2016)

YUMM YUMMMMMM ...  

let me ask about your slicer..  I have one just like it ...  what's your thoughts on it ??


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 7, 2016)

Boy that's a lot to take in.

I don't have a dry curing fridge, how about the dry bags?

Do they produce the same product?

Al


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 7, 2016)

JckDanls 07 said:


> YUMM YUMMMMMM ...
> 
> let me ask about your slicer.. I have one just like it ... what's your thoughts on it ??


Hi JckDanls 07, The slicer worked very well during the trimming process, it was like peeling a potato. It was also used to slice the mini loaves and my wife used it to slice aged cheddar. For us it is the right choice as I also use it to slice belly bacon among many other items.

T


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 7, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Boy that's a lot to take in.
> 
> I don't have a dry curing fridge, how about the dry bags?
> 
> ...


Hi Al, The intent of the thread was to keep everyone’s input consolidated so, it would be easier for members to view and make comments all in one convenient spot.

I have not used the bags and do not intend to as it would not be true dry-aging, more of a cross between wet and dry. In order to achieve a dry cure, good air circulation is required, a bag, even though breathable would block air movement slowing the whole process.  If you don’t have room, the bags can’t help as the bagged roast would require the same amount of space. There are those who will disagree, but that would be better discussed in another thread or PM's.  

T


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 7, 2016)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Hi Al, The intent of the thread was to keep everyone’s input consolidated so, it would be easier for members to view and make comments all in one convenient spot.
> 
> I have not used the bags and do not intend to as it would not be true dry-aging, more of a cross between wet and dry. In order to achieve a dry cure, good air circulation is required, a bag, even though breathable would block air movement slowing the whole process.  If you don’t have room, the bags can’t help as the bagged roast would require the same amount of space. There are those who will disagree, but that would be better discussed in another thread or PM's.
> 
> T


Sorry, I didn't mean to ask a question that was inappropriate for this thread, but It seems that you are doing this in a dry cure fridge that is temp & humidity controlled. I don't have that setup. Your answer to my question seems to say that if I have room for a dry bag in my regular fridge then I could also do this in my regular fridge. Is that true? 

Al


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 7, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to ask a question that was inappropriate for this thread, but It seems that you are doing this in a dry cure fridge that is temp & humidity controlled. I don't have that setup. Your answer to my question seems to say that if I have room for a dry bag in my regular fridge then I could also do this in my regular fridge. Is that true?
> 
> Al


No no no, Not an inappropriate question at all. That is what the thread is for. Just don't care to get in a long discussion on a method different than this one. I'm certain you understand. Your further questions are what we would like and are appreciated.

What we are trying to emphasize here is that a lot of special equipment is not needed to dry age. Actually it can be a very simple process. The temperature does not need to be controlled to a specific degree. Your normal kitchen refrigerator would work just fine. The humidity, not so much, as normal refrigerator humidity seems to work while fluctuating between high and low.  You may find some will want to fine tune the process but it really isn't needed to produce a good product. In fact one of the participants started his in a mini-fridge with a fan placed in it. The fridge crapped out on him and he had to move the roast to the kitchen fridge. All that is needed is room and good air circulation around the roast.

Hope this helped answer your questions.

T


----------



## ak1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Al, even the humidity isn't that big a deal.  One of the sites I checked out, the person did three roasts in three different fridges. 1 in a mini fridge set up with a fan & humidity, 2 in a regular fridge, and 3 in an office mini fridge that was opened on a regular basis. In the end there wasn't a noticable difference. I think what is important is to keep the temp below 40*.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 8, 2016)

The illustrations used here represent four diverse ways to age a prime rib roast, they were cold room, full-size kitchen refrigerator, mini-refrigerator, and a commercial reach-in cooler. Each produced exceptional results. 

T


----------



## lemans (Apr 3, 2016)

So if I take a London broil and hang it in my mini fridge for 45 days. It becomes aged beef?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 3, 2016)

Lemans said:


> So if I take a London broil and hang it in my mini fridge for 45 days. It becomes aged beef?


Very good question Lemans and thank you for asking.

Not quite as easy as that. First it would depend on the cut of meat, London Broil is a prep and cooking technique not a specific cut. I would suggest using a well marbled prime rib roast as pictured below.













000_0324.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 15, 2016






To properly improve the quality of a cut of meat by aging, it should contain substantial marbling. This means that there is fat evenly distributed throughout the meat.

Only the highest grades have this kind of marbling and make aging worthwhile.

If you have further questions, please ask.

Tom


----------



## ak1 (Apr 20, 2016)

Great job Al.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 21, 2016)

Al thanks for your input to this thread. It has been added to the original post.

Tom


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 21, 2016)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Al thanks for your input to this thread. It has been added to the original post.
> 
> Tom


OK Tom, I'll delete the one at the bottom.

Al


----------



## txdvr (Jul 4, 2016)

Good morning folks, and HAPPY 4th of July!!!
I ran across an ad for this dry aging gadget at http://www.thesteakager.com

Does anyone have any experience with this thing?
Not sure if I would be "allowed" to take up that much room in the fridge for three weeks, but it's got me wondering...
Mr. T, I have read the comments and posts on this thread and it looks like the answer will really be just to use a regular fridge, but thought I would throw this out there anyway.
Let me know your thoughts.
Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2016)

Just use a regular fridge & spend the money on the meat.

If you can afford it, start with a full 7 bone prime rib roast, with the bones still attached.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 5, 2016)

TXDVR said:


> Good morning folks, and HAPPY 4th of July!!!
> I ran across an ad for this dry aging gadget at http://www.thesteakager.com
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this thing?
> ...


Tom isn't posting right now on SMF. He might answer your question if you send him a PM.

I have done this many times in my spare fridge, without any special gadgets. It would be great to have a dedicated fridge though for just aging meats. Like Al said spend the money on some meat to age!


----------



## txdvr (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks Al, I think that is the key... "If I can afford it!"

I will consider getting a new "Used" fridge...


----------



## txdvr (Sep 6, 2016)

Strange question, but my Costco offers a decent deal on Choice Boneless rib roasts... I noticed that on this thread, people were using the Bone in version of rib roasts.

I know when you cook meat with the bone, the flavor is typically better, but is the same true with dry aged beef?

Costco does have bone in rib roasts around Christmas, but I am wondering if I had to have the bone to get the great aged flavor?

Thank you for the help.

TXDVR


----------



## dls1 (Sep 6, 2016)

TXDVR said:


> Strange question, but my Costco offers a decent deal on Choice Boneless rib roasts... I noticed that on this thread, people were using the Bone in version of rib roasts.
> 
> I know when you cook meat with the bone, the flavor is typically better, but is the same true with dry aged beef?
> 
> ...


Not a strange question at all.

I know that for this thread I used a bone in roast, with the bone removed and tied back on, but I've dry aged a number of boneless roasts, and there's no discernible difference in the final result. I simply "follow the money", and when I find a good deal, be it bone in or boneless, I stock up the freezer. I currently have a boneless prime grade NY strip roast, around 8 lbs, that I bought around the first of the year now about 3 weeks into the process.

If Costco has a good deal, go for it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 6, 2016)

Just use a regular fridge & spend the money on the meat.

If you can afford it, start with a full 7 bone prime rib roast, with the bones still attached.

Al


----------



## dls1 (Sep 6, 2016)

TXDVR,

It just struck me that Mr. T did another thread over 3 years ago on a dry aged boneless rib roast. See the link below.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133806/ugly-duckling-dry-aged-salt-crusted-prime-rib-roast-q-view


----------



## thesmokist (Nov 17, 2016)

Choice rib roasts are on sale near me right now for 7.99 a lb and I really want to try and dry age one for Christmas but I don't have a dedicated fridge for this sort of thing just one in the kitchen so I'm sort of leary!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 16, 2016)

Is it worth aging a tenderloin? Or is it too small to allow the loss from drying/trimming?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 16, 2016)

atomicsmoke said:


> Is it worth aging a tenderloin? Or is it too small to allow the loss from drying/trimming?


I know that Umai Drybags makes a tenderloin kit. So at least using their method it is possible. On their website in the "Help and How to's" section under "FAQ'S" they have a section on tenderloin. Give it a look.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 15, 2017)

My wife requested a dry aged PR steak for Valentine’s, so to the freezer I went.

The 15 oz., 45 day aged, 2-inch steak was simply seasoned with Kosher salt and fresh ground black pepper with a pad of salt free butter, then vac sealed. It was placed into the sous vide cooker, set at 132° for 3 hours. After three hours, it was removed from the package, patted dry and seared in a hot CI skillet containing oil and butter for 30 seconds on each side. In addition, I hit with a torch for approx. 15 seconds on each side, halved and plated with fresh asparagus and a baked sweet potato. Normally, we would add smoke after the sear with the handheld generator, but decided not to on this one.

There was no smoke, sauce, or au jus, just the taste of moist, succulent aged beef.

Tom


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 16, 2017)

Tom, I have a question about the possible cause for dry-aged Prime Rib to be overly tough, and somewhat dry. It's not directly related to home dry-aging, but may give some insight for what not to do when cooking and handling. This happened a couple years ago at a Hotel dining room, and came to mind after reading back through some discussions I've had with you recently, as well as a few of these threads.

Here's the story, which I think will set the background for the root cause: 5 or 6 of us went out for dinner there. They have a buffet line with...my heart almost stopped when I saw it...Prime Rib...in a steam-table pan...yeah...can you believe that one? It looked terribly overcooked, dried-out and no one even touched the buffet PR (I thought: leftover PR, maybe?), but my daughter and wife ordered a Prime Rime Rib dinner plate off the menu, even after I warned them not to. I said it will be nothing like my PR, and chances are high that you will not like it. I was referring to it being dry-aged...the intense flavor, etc...they're not accustomed to dry-aged beef. Little did I know what was about to unfold.

When their meals arrived at the table, it looked great...they dig in...it didn't take long before they were both asking questions and my daughter and wife both complained to the waiter. I tried to slice off a piece for a taste-test...these steaks were so tough I struggled to get just a small piece with a butter knife, and thought, OK, maybe this is just some connective tissue. I did grab a steak knife for a second attempt in a different area of the steak...nope still tough. Taste was slightly off from what I would have expected...a bit strong, but had that nutty background flavor...there was no doubt it was dry-aged beef, but, what went wrong? The first plates were sent back to the kitchen...second plates (replaced the steaks completely) come out...same issue, being tough as nails.

Not knowing, but suspecting, I'm sure they order their dry aged beef through a vendor who has a dry-aging room and does this professionally, in large volumes in a controlled environment...like all the pros do. And I'm sure these folks know what they're doing. I doubt the Hotel has anyone working there with the skills and knowledge, let alone the space and environment on premises, to dry-age their own beef. The taste and texture, considering the cut and that it was dry-aged, was very tough and slightly dry. Color was a deep red throughout the interior, so I don't feel it was overcooked. My thought was that the whole beef rib had been held at temp for too long in a warmer (or on a board under a heat-lamp) after being roasted, which caused it to dry out excessively. Knowing about the obvious poor judgement used for perspective buffet items, such as sliced PR, they may have handled their "to order" PR in a manner which could have destroyed it's potential, as well. Many who had previously eaten there had good reviews, but that tends to be changing for the worse.

What are your thoughts on these tough slices of dry-aged PR?

Eric

PS: when dining out I don't order PR, steaks...anything that could be messed up by the cook. Why? They never get it the way I like it, no matter if I tell them med-rare, medium. Maybe I just have bad luck in that department, but I gave up on steaks and such years ago. If I cook it myself? That's a whole new story...I can enjoy my meal. On the night in question described above I ate off the buffet line...seafood, mostly...didn't even take a chance on the PR or any other menu items.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 16, 2017)

Eric, interesting story, I am curious as to the price of the dry aged PR compared to the buffet price. If there was not a huge difference, it would have signaled a red flag.

Your assumption of the PR being aged off site is most likely correct. The deep red color, which is reminiscent of dry aged beef and the aroma, was a good sign of it being dry aged, although for an undetermined amount of time.

It would be a presumption that the problem arose after delivery. It would be interesting to know how it was handled. Whether the steaks had been pre-cut at the purveyors or at the hotel, it doesn’t sound like they were properly handled. It certainly does not sound like the steaks were cut from a roast per order. Rather, they were pre-cut, put on a rack, and placed in a cooler until an order came in. This would explain both the dryness and toughness of the steak.

Another possibility is the hotel staff new little about cooking dry aged beef. Dry aged beef can easily be overcooked if cooked as you would fresh beef. They most likely cooked to a desired color rather than temperature resulting in ruined meat.

Bottom line, if the hotel was not renowned for its dry aged steaks, it is not the place to order one.

Tom


----------



## sirsquatch (Feb 16, 2017)

Besides aesthetics, is there a purpose to trimming? Isn't that just super concentrated flavor? I know it's likely to be tougher than the sliced pieces, just wondering if there are any safety reasons to do it, or if it's just what everyone does, so everyone does it.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 16, 2017)

Tom, you just brought up several questions that, unfortunately, can't be answered, but it does bring things into a better perspective. As for price, the buffet was around $12 or $14 (seemed reasonable for the food that was available), while the PR to order was $18 or so for a 10oz, and around $24 for a 18oz, if memory serves me (I haven't been back since)...served with the usual baked potato, horse radish cup and a side of your choice of garden veggies, or rice pilaf. It does seem that the price is quite low, if it were a well-pepared dry-aged cut of beef, now I think about it.

I've never had the desire to dry-age beef before, thus never cooked it, either. Though I'm leaning towards learning more about it and jumping in one day. Your explanation of it being easily overcooked if cooked to color and not cooked to desired I/T could the cause for the unsatisfactory meals. Whether it was from a whole roast or not, it did not appear to be grilled or pan-seared...it looked roasted, as the colors were slightly caramelized on the outer surface. My guess, if it was overcooked, they went by oven temp and timing only...bad idea unless you work with the same weight/type of roast frequently, and, of course determine your I/T via thermometer during work-up of your method.

I don't think this would be a standard method, but it's possible that the whole roast went in for just a quick roasting to slightly caramelize first (under-cooked), then to Souse Vide. Sort of the opposite of reverse-searing...just doesn't make any sense to me why they would do that, though, other than for holding at temp and attempting to keep it moist. It would require larger than normal equipment for holding much volume, especially when they were having a weekly PR night in their dining room.

I have other thoughts about what could have gone awry, but none of them make any sense either...I'll leave it at that.

Great advice that if they are not known for serving a great dry-aged cut of beef that it's likely not a good choice. I think my wife and daughter will hear me next time I warn them about such things.

I'll keep reading and learning. Dry-aging doesn't seem difficult at all. I just need to commit a little space in my smallest fridge, add a small fan (and possibly a timer) and let it happen.

To clarify for others, I don't intend to deter anyone from dry-aging, as I think it is a great way to expand your culinary skills and experiences, not to mention the obvious...a great dining experience...if aging, prep and cooking are accomplished in an acceptable manner. This hotel dining room experience was just an example of how things can take a strange turn, but that can happen with with any food. Dry-age to your heart's content!!!

Eric


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 16, 2017)

SirSquatch said:


> Besides aesthetics, is there a purpose to trimming? Isn't that just super concentrated flavor? I know it's likely to be tougher than the sliced pieces, just wondering if there are any safety reasons to do it, or if it's just what everyone does, so everyone does it.


To put it jokily, not many would care to eat shoe leather. The good stuff is on the inside.

T


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 16, 2017)

SirSquatch said:


> Besides aesthetics, is there a purpose to trimming? Isn't that just super concentrated flavor? I know it's likely to be tougher than the sliced pieces, just wondering if there are any safety reasons to do it, or if it's just what everyone does, so everyone does it.


To put it jokily, not many would care to eat shoe leather. The good stuff is on the inside.


forluvofsmoke said:


> Tom, you just brought up several questions that, unfortunately, can't be answered, but it does bring things into a better perspective. As for price, the buffet was around $12 or $14 (seemed reasonable for the food that was available), while the PR to order was $18 or so for a 10oz, and around $24 for a 18oz, if memory serves me (I haven't been back since)...served with the usual baked potato, horse radish cup and a side of your choice of garden veggies, or rice pilaf. It does seem that the price is quite low, if it were a well-pepared dry-aged cut of beef, now I think about it.
> 
> *I would be looking for a price between $100 and $225 for an exceptional steak.*
> 
> ...


Yes, go for it, my opinion is, it would be a shame for someone who loves beef to go through life without having eaten a properly dry aged steak, at least once in their life, regardless of the price.

Tom


----------



## trx680 (Feb 17, 2017)

you guys can afford this, get one 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






https://www.dry-ager.com/en/

https://thesteakager.com/product/the-steakager/


----------



## jtee (Apr 7, 2017)

Great article! Got my juices flowing and I can't wait to give this a try. I originally found this thread while researching the "Steakager" and I'm so glad I did. I have a question about the contents of the refrigerator I plan on using. It is a old side by side that was retired a few years back and found its way into the garage. We use it primarily for beverages but do keep some produce in it. By having the produce in there will it interfere with the aging process or cause flavor issues?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 8, 2017)

jtee said:


> Great article! Got my juices flowing and I can't wait to give this a try. I originally found this thread while researching the "Steakager" and I'm so glad I did. I have a question about the contents of the refrigerator I plan on using. It is a old side by side that was retired a few years back and found its way into the garage. We use it primarily for beverages but do keep some produce in it. By having the produce in there will it interfere with the aging process or cause flavor issues?


Glad you found the thread. Meat will readily take on odors. I would suggest you remove all but the meat.

If you have further questions, please ask.

Keep us up to date,

T


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 9, 2017)

atomicsmokes exploration in dry aging has been added to the thread.

T


----------

